# 

## art_composites

Witam. Dnia 29.04.2019 został u mnie wymieniony licznik na dwukierunkowy i od tego dnia instalacja została uruchomiona i już produkowała.  Następnie otrzymałem fv za prąd za okres 01.04.2019-07.05.2019, byłem pewnie że to fv rozliczająca ostatni okres w którym jeszcze instalacja nie działa, ale dziś otrzymałem fv za okres 07.05-2019-07.06.2019 czyli za czas w którym działa już instalacja !. Oczywiscie na fv zużycie jest mniejsze jak to co wyprodukowalem w maju. Czegoś tu nie rozumiem, ile jeszcze będą mi przychodzić te fv ? Okres rozliczeniowy miał być półroczny.

----------


## CityMatic

To powinna być ostatnia - jeśli rachunek "wyzerujesz" i nie będziesz już płacił prognozy to będziesz czekał pół roku na kolejną fakturę.
Musisz po prostu pokryć wszelkie zobowiązania wyliczone ze wskazań licznika który zdemontowano. 
Oczywiste jest - skoro otrzymałeś fakturę, że miałeś niedopłatę do wczesniej prognozowanego zużycia i tego co było na liczniku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## art_composites

Mam nadzieję że to co wyprodukowalem w maju, gdzieś nie przepadnie.

----------


## CityMatic

> Mam nadzieję że to co wyprodukowałem w maju, gdzieś nie przepadnie.


Masz przecież protokół odbioru z wymiany liczników i tam są wartości 1.8.1 i 2.8.1 spisz porównaj z tym co masz dziaiaj - będziesz wiedział ile wyprodukowałeś i ile pobrałeś.

----------


## xDonx

Witam, może proste pytanie... ale zawsze widziałem przykłady, że nadwyżka w WT przechodzi na NT a co jak będzie odwrotnie ? Chodzi o rozliczenie z PGE aktualnie mam G12W ( muszę poczekać na możliwość zmiany ) i sporo produkuję w niższej taryfie co z ewentualnymi nadwyżkami z niższej taryfy gdyby teoretycznie np. wyszło zużycie NT 3000kWh, zużycie WT 7000kWh a produkcja oddana NT 5000kWh, WT 5000kWh - płacę pewnie za różnicę cen ????

Znalazłem teraz w umowie ciekawy zapis:
"W przypadku zastosowania w umowie grupy taryfowej wielostrefowej, w pierwszej kolejności rozliczenia dokonuje się odrębnie dla każdej strefy czasowej, a w następnej kolejności nierozliczoną, w danej strefie czasowej, energię elektryczną wprowadzoną do sieci rozlicza się w innej strefie."

Czyli jednak nadwyżka z niższej przejdzie do wyższej ??.

----------


## Poster

> Witam, może proste pytanie... 
> 
> Czyli jednak nadwyżka z niższej przejdzie do wyższej ??.


Witaj spokojnie przejdzie a dokładnie zbilansuje się  :smile: 

Jeśli zużyłeś wszystko w I taryfie co wyprodukowałeś a w II (tańszej) zostało Ci z nadprodukcji - to mimo ,że II tańsza zbilansuje/pokryje Ci ubytek w I droższej na koniec okresu rozliczeniowego.


Miałem ten sam dylemat u tego samego operatora z tą samą taryfą i Pani z PGE u której byłem rozwiała moje wątpliwości.

----------


## cangi80

Witam.  Mam takie pytanie. Logowałem się wcześniej w ebok ( PGE ) a teraz jak się zarejestrować po zmianie licznika na dwukierunkowy i otrzymanej nowej umowie? Prawdopodobnie potrzebny mi jest nowy nr klienta ale skąd mam go wźąść?  Na umowie nic takiego nie ma, no chyba , że to nr umowy. W informacji jest podane , że jest na fakturze ale na nią musiał bym czekać pół roku. Czy ktoś z Was miał z tym już do czynienia?

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam.  Mam takie pytanie. Logowałem się wcześniej w ebok ( PGE ) a teraz jak się zarejestrować po zmianie licznika na dwukierunkowy i otrzymanej nowej umowie? Prawdopodobnie potrzebny mi jest nowy nr klienta ale skąd mam go wźąść?  Na umowie nic takiego nie ma, no chyba , że to nr umowy. W informacji jest podane , że jest na fakturze ale na nią musiał bym czekać pół roku. Czy ktoś z Was miał z tym już do czynienia?


Ebok dla Prosumentów nie działa.

----------


## kedlaw0

Chyba jest tak jak pisze Damianek.
Stare konto na ebok PGE nie działa. 
Zobaczę dziś wieczorem czy na dane z faktury mogę założyć nowe.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ebok dla Prosumentów nie działa.


Działa tylko nie pokazuje produkcji.

----------


## gawel

> Chyba jest tak jak pisze Damianek.
> Stare konto na ebok PGE nie działa. 
> Zobaczę dziś wieczorem czy na dane z faktury mogę założyć nowe.


przed chwila załozyłem czekam na weryfikacje

----------


## Stanowska

Takie pytanie techniczne.
W uproszczeniu - licznik od nowości pokazuje mi zużycie 200kWh, a ilość oddaną do sieci 1000kWh. Natomiast na falowniku jest, że produkcja od początku wynosiła 1300kWh. Czy to oznacza, że te "brakujące" 100kWh to jest moje zużycie na potrzeby bieżące i wtedy licznik po prostu tego nie rejestruje ani po stronie pobranej, ani oddanej energii? Dobrze rozumuję?

----------


## gawel

> Takie pytanie techniczne.
> W uproszczeniu - licznik od nowości pokazuje mi zużycie 200kWh, a ilość oddaną do sieci 1000kWh. Natomiast na falowniku jest, że produkcja od początku wynosiła 1300kWh. Czy to oznacza, że te "brakujące" 100kWh to jest moje zużycie na potrzeby bieżące i wtedy licznik po prostu tego nie rejestruje ani po stronie pobranej, ani oddanej energii? Dobrze rozumuję?


tak, a jakby to miało inaczej wyglądać  :Confused:

----------


## Stanowska

Mogłoby liczyć całkowitą energię oddaną, czyli w moim przypadku 1300kWh i pobraną, czyli 200kWh - wtedy można by porównać, czy wskazania falownika, ile energii wyprodukował, pokrywają się z tym, ile dotarło do licznika. Bo jakiś straty po kablu są. Ale OK.

----------


## miecio 301

> Mogłoby liczyć całkowitą energię oddaną, czyli w moim przypadku 1300kWh i pobraną, czyli 200kWh - wtedy można by porównać, czy wskazania falownika, ile energii wyprodukował, pokrywają się z tym, ile dotarło do licznika. Bo jakiś straty po kablu są. Ale OK.


Tak to nie da się porównać, produkcja to 1300, wysłane (280) to 1000 więc z tego wynika że autokonsumpcja to 300, pobrana (180) to 200 więc  zużycie to 500 i  do darmowego poboru i wykorzystania pozostaje 600
Natomiast co masz na myśli mówiąc o brakujących 100 kWh

----------


## cangi80

> przed chwila załozyłem czekam na weryfikacje


Dobrze by było gdyby konto zadziałało tylko skąd wziąść ten numer klienta.

----------


## gawel

> Dobrze by było gdyby konto zadziałało tylko skąd wziąść ten numer klienta.


jest na fakturze na srodku u góry

----------


## cangi80

> jest na fakturze na srodku u góry


Tylko trzeba mieć fakturę a dostanę pewnie za pół roku.

----------


## kedlaw0

Instalacja uruchomiona 18 lutego, tydzień temu przyszła pierwsza faktura prosumencka za okres 18.02-30.06.
Do zapłaty coś około 53 zł. W sieci zmagazynowane do późniejszego odbioru 166kWh. Takie rachunki to można płacić.  :wiggle:

----------


## gawel

> Instalacja uruchomiona 18 lutego, tydzień temu przyszła pierwsza faktura prosumencka za okres 18.02-30.06.
> Do zapłaty coś około 53 zł. W sieci zmagazynowane do późniejszego odbioru 166kWh. Takie rachunki to można płacić.


Gratuluje! Prawie super jakby to było z ogrzewaniem i cwu  :roll eyes:

----------


## kulibob

Takie niskie opłaty stałe macie za 6mc? 53zł
Umnie za rok to ok 250-300zł

----------


## gawel

> Takie niskie opłaty stałe macie za 6mc? 53zł
> Umnie za rok to ok 250-300zł


tak 12.21 taryfa g12w 3 fazy

----------


## kedlaw0

> Takie niskie opłaty stałe macie za 6mc? 53zł
> Umnie za rok to ok 250-300zł


53,15 zł za 4,5 miesiąca, taryfa G12. 
Abonament 0,92 zł miesięcznie. 
Opłata przejściowa >1200 0,41zł miesięcznie. 
Opłata sieciowa stała 3-fazowa 10,59 zł. 
Wychodzi 11,92 zł miesięcznie a rocznie 143,04 zł.
Tak wygląda u mnie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wychodzi 11,92 zł miesięcznie


Zgadza się co do grosza (brutto)  :smile: 
A kulibob zgaduje, zamiast policzyć  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

Liczył to takdawno że nie pamięta wyniku może to były 30 na 2 mc . Fakt muszę zajrzec do  fajtur

----------


## kulibob

Teraz jest 19
Popierdoliłem się na oko ale niewiele brakuje do 250-300 rocznie. 
A podane to  było dla dwóch umów wstecz.

----------


## daro.s

> 53,15 zł za 4,5 miesiąca, taryfa G12. 
> Abonament 0,92 zł miesięcznie. 
> Opłata przejściowa >1200 0,41zł miesięcznie. 
> Opłata sieciowa stała 3-fazowa 10,59 zł. 
> Wychodzi 11,92 zł miesięcznie a rocznie 143,04 zł.
> Tak wygląda u mnie.


Dla G11 i 3f w PGE będzie ciut taniej
brutto 8,81 zł/m-c; rocznie 105,68 zł

----------


## kedlaw0

> Dla G11 i 3f w PGE będzie ciut taniej
> brutto 8,81 zł/m-c; rocznie 105,68 zł


Wiem, ale nie jestem pewien czy moja mała instalacja pokryje roczne zużycie. Jeśli okaże się, że da radę to przejdę na G11.

----------


## cangi80

Takie małe pytanko , kiedy otrzymujecie fakturę w PGE za drugie półrocze?
Instalację PV mam od lipca i jeszcze nic nie otrzymałem , pewnie zapomnieli o mnie a później naliczą odsetki.

----------


## gawel

> Takie małe pytanko , kiedy otrzymujecie fakturę w PGE za drugie półrocze?
> Instalację PV mam od lipca i jeszcze nic nie otrzymałem , pewnie zapomnieli o mnie a później naliczą odsetki.


Ja otrzymałem 7 stycznia.

----------


## gawel

> Wiem, ale nie jestem pewien czy moja mała instalacja pokryje roczne zużycie. Jeśli okaże się, że da radę to przejdę na G11.


A po co przechodzić na g11?

----------


## henrykow

> A po co przechodzić na g11?


Dla prostej zasady, aby było taniej.

----------


## cangi80

Przyszła w końcu faktura za 2 półrocze i wychodzi mi zliczając wszystkie skłądniki zmienne w G12 :   T1 -  73 gr.   T2 - 34 gr. opłaty stałe to 12 zł. miesięcznie.

----------


## gawel

> Dla prostej zasady, aby było taniej.


 :eek:

----------


## tobiasz86

> Takie małe pytanko , kiedy otrzymujecie fakturę w PGE za drugie półrocze?
> Instalację PV mam od lipca i jeszcze nic nie otrzymałem , pewnie zapomnieli o mnie a później naliczą odsetki.


Ja dopiero wczoraj dostałem, w wersji elektronicznej. Dla ciekawostki - instalacja od marca. W lipcu przyszło 0zl a dopiero teraz jest rozliczenie za część pierwszego półrocza i za drugie. Ok 17zl/mc

----------


## cangi80

> Ja dopiero wczoraj dostałem, w wersji elektronicznej. Dla ciekawostki - instalacja od marca. W lipcu przyszło 0zl a dopiero teraz jest rozliczenie za część pierwszego półrocza i za drugie. Ok 17zl/mc


Te 17 zł to miesięczne opłaty stałe ?

----------


## tobiasz86

> Te 17 zł to miesięczne opłaty stałe ?


Tak. Wszystkie składowe do opłat stałych dają ok 17zl

----------


## SuchyX

U mnie stała opłata miesięczna w PGE ze wszystkimi opłatami składowymi wynosi 15,80 zł

----------


## cangi80

Sprawdziłęm jeszcze raz i wychodzi dokładnie 11,92  miesięcznie w G12.
Może G12w jest drożej.

----------


## henrykow

Tylko że opłaty stałe są uzależnione od mocy przyłączeniowej i nie będą takie same u wszystkich.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tylko że opłaty stałe są uzależnione od mocy przyłączeniowej i nie będą takie same u wszystkich.


W G?
Opłata mocowa zależy od zużycia, nie od mocy.
Inne stałe nie zależą ani od zużycia, ani od mocy umownej, ani od mocy przyłączeniowej.

Ciekawe jest, że opłata mocowa zależy od zużycia w poprzednim roku. Tylko w przypadku zmiany sprzedawcy skąd nowy ma wiedzieć, jakie było zużycie w zeszłym roku? I tym sposobem zaliczki mam takie:



Jak widać przy G12 w PGE *minimalne opłaty stałe, to 13,84 zł brutto*. A przy większym zużyciu 24,63 zł

Oczywiście zużycie mi rozliczą wg wskazania. Ale wygląda na to (oby) że dzięki zmianie sprzedawcy będę płacił nie 12,87 zł  2,30. Ciekawe, czy dzięki zmianie sprzedawcy można będzie zaoszczędzić 126,84 zł rocznie?

----------


## cangi80

To w PGE też są prognozy?  Ja otrzymałem tylko rozliczenie za ostatnie półrocze.   Moc przyłączeniową mam 7 kW ( zwiększam teraz na 11 kW ) , może dlatego mam niższe opłaty stałe.

----------


## [email protected]

A może opłaty stałe zależą od regionu? U mnie wyszły 12,51zł miesięcznie.

----------


## Slak

Ja też dostałem fakturkę.
Średnia cena kWh:
za I półrocze 2020 r - 0,26 zł przy średnim dobowym zużyciu 13,92 kWh; rachunek 665,63 zł za 2534 kWh
za II półrocze 2020 r - 0,35 zł przy średnim dobowym zużyciu 14,92 kWh; rachunek 971,19 zł za 2746 kWh.

Pięknie.

----------


## cangi80

> Ja też dostałem fakturkę.
> Średnia cena kWh:
> za I półrocze 2020 r - 0,26 zł przy średnim dobowym zużyciu 13,92 kWh; rachunek 665,63 zł za 2534 kWh
> za II półrocze 2020 r - 0,35 zł przy średnim dobowym zużyciu 14,92 kWh; rachunek 971,19 zł za 2746 kWh.
> 
> Pięknie.


Dobrze by było gdyby były zsumowane wszystkie składniki zmienne, te dane niewiele mówią. Taryfa pewnie G11.

----------


## Slak

G11.
Tylko mój błąd - spojrzałem na energię pobraną przed rozliczeniem z PV.
Także jest ok - 0,67-0,68 zł/kWh.

----------


## przemal151

Dorzucę się do tego postu. Możliwe to że moja instalacja pracująca od sierpnia 2020 ciągle generuje koszty. 1 rachunek fajnie parę zł drugi masakra 500zl a teraz przyszedł kolejny i tutaj szok 700 zł za fotowoltanike?! Jak to możliwe?

----------


## gawel

> Dorzucę się do tego postu. Możliwe to że moja instalacja pracująca od sierpnia 2020 ciągle generuje koszty. 1 rachunek fajnie parę zł drugi masakra 500zl a teraz przyszedł kolejny i tutaj szok 700 zł za fotowoltanike?! Jak to możliwe?


Pewno że jest to możliwe a może coś więcej napisz o tej instalacji i zużyciu

----------


## KONTO usunięte123

> Dorzucę się do tego postu. Możliwe to że moja instalacja pracująca od sierpnia 2020 ciągle generuje koszty. 1 rachunek fajnie parę zł drugi masakra 500zl a teraz przyszedł kolejny i tutaj szok 700 zł za fotowoltanike?! Jak to możliwe?


Fikcja jest rozliczenie roczne w prostym rozumieniu. W praktyce jest ono  jedno, dwu, lub sześciomiesięczne. 
Tez się tak naciąłem. Instalacja odpalona w koncu sierpnia. Uruchomiam wiec wszystkie urządzenia na elektryce i za X/XI dostalem ponad 600PLN do dopłaty. Szybko zmienilem na 6mcy, ale czekam na kolejna gruba fakture za XII/I
Rocznie bilansuje sie tylko nadprodukcja, ale juz bilans ujemny nie. 
Taka nowa wersja prawa rzymskiego wg operatora "organizacji zaufania publicznego" a raczej  samej góry czyli "wybranców czesci narodu"

----------


## Kaizen

> Taka nowa wersja prawa rzymskiego wg operatora "organizacji zaufania publicznego" a raczej  samej góry czyli "wybranców czesci narodu"


Myślałeś, że masz darmowy debet na koncie? Nie ma takich rzeczy - wypłacają się tylko oszczędności. I okres rozliczeniowy tego nie zmieni - jak będziesz miał zużycie w maju a nadprodukcję w czerwcu to przy rozliczeniu dwumiesięcznym za maj i czerwiec za maj zapłacisz a oszczędności z czerwca zostaną do rozliczenia na później. Oczywiście jeżeli mają odczyty co najmniej z taką dokładnością.

----------


## domelek

Dzisiaj PGE zamontowało mi licznik dwukierunkowy ELGAMA 350 z jedynych info na necie znalazłem, że licznik ten ma już technologię PLC (pewnie zamiast GSM) ciekawe, kiedy bedzie zdalny dostęp do odczytów tego miernika przez www... Edit.. jednak po rozmowie z chłopakami z PGE okazało się, że ma normalny modem GSM.

----------


## KONTO usunięte123

~Kaizen zostalem wydymany przez PGE/ustawe , ale nie miej pretensji, ze zaufalem sformuowaniu" rozlicznie roczne",  Toz to instytuj zaufania publicznego,  poniewaz wciaz ufam ludziom,  nie akladam ze chca mie wydymac. zabrako by mi zycia gdybym kazdego podejrzewal o chec  zrobieia mnie  w konia.

ps, zostalem poinformowany, ze czesc znajomych zostala poinformowana przez urzednikikow o niekorzystnym rozliczeniu jesiennym 2 miesiecznym   i szybko zmienili  umowy na pol roczne. Jesli nie iwidzisz w ustawie zlej wolio to nie pogadamy...

----------


## cangi80

Nie mągę zrozumieć mojej faktury.
Według wskazań licznika mam za pół roku:

Pobór     T1 -  1157 kWh
               T2 -  1229 kWh

Oddane  T1 - 1338 kWh
               T2 - 168 kWh

W rozliczeniu na eBOK  mam :

Zużycie    T1 - 1223 kWh
                T2 - 2327 kWh
Zuż. całkow.   3550 kWh

Skąd im się wzięły takie ilości, doliczają produkcję czy jeszcze coś innego ?
Boję się , że te wyliczenia wpłyną na wysokość opłaty mocowej.
Proszę o informację czy na Waszych fakturach jest też podobnie.

----------


## niedowiarek

Przecież Nisko jest w obrębie PGE, a oni nie obsługują prosumentów na eBOK-u  :jaw drop: .
Te zużycia to na pewno z tego samego okresu?

----------


## cangi80

Przecież się zarejestrowałem i opłaciłem fakturę z eBOK , nawet wykres mi pokazuje tylko ,że z  tymi dziwnymi danymi.  Może ich system tego nie ogarnia i pokazuje dane z kosmosu.

----------


## niedowiarek

Ja mam tylko konto archiwalne. W piśmie przewodnim do umowy prosumenckiej było coś na temat braku możliwości obsługi poleceń bankowych, a tu niespodzianka - eBOK jednak działa. Czy do rejestracji nowego konta musiałeś mieć fakturę z rozliczenia dwukierunkowego? Ja mam PV dopiero 2,5 m-ca i nie dostałem faktury z ubiegłego roku. Okres rozliczeniowy w umowie dwumiesięczny, to może obejmie przełom roku "okrakiem"?

----------


## cangi80

Dopiero jak dostałem fakturę to mogłem założyć konto bo na niej był numer klienta który był inny niż wcześniej miałem.  Musiałem też podać innego emaila bo tamten był już zajęty przez poprzednie konto.

----------


## daro.s

Czy ktoś nie ma jeszcze rozliczenia za drugie półrocze 2020?

Miałem wymianę licznika 2 lipca więc prawie całe półrocze a do dziś nie mam jeszcze fv. Wg moich wyliczeń będą tylko opłaty stałe za G11 wiec może nie muszą się zbytnio spieszyć.

----------


## tobiasz86

Ja miałem w marcu wymieniony i za pierwsze półrocze nic nie dostałem, dopiero w styczniu za pierwsze i drugie półrocze. Możliwe więc, że wysyłają dopiero po zakończeniu pełnego okresu rozliczeniowego.

----------


## autorus

> Witaj spokojnie przejdzie a dokładnie zbilansuje się 
> 
> Jeśli zużyłeś wszystko w I taryfie co wyprodukowałeś a w II (tańszej) zostało Ci z nadprodukcji - to mimo ,że II tańsza zbilansuje/pokryje Ci ubytek w I droższej na koniec okresu rozliczeniowego.
> 
> 
> Miałem ten sam dylemat u tego samego operatora z tą samą taryfą i Pani z PGE u której byłem rozwiała moje wątpliwości.


 **                              Możesz jeszcze raz to wytłumaczyć, dopiero wypiłem pierwszą kawę.

----------


## domelek

A wystarczy wejśc np tutaj:

https://www.gkpge.pl/Oferta/informacje-dla-prosumentow

Przygotuj sobie 0,5l bo kawa niewystarczy...

----------


## autorus

Chyba już za stary jestem. A streszczenie ?  :smile:  

Tak na prawdę mam jedno pytanie czy g12w jest korzystniejsza od g11 przy założeniu ze masz panele ale raczej nie pokryją ci zapotrzebowania..

----------


## cangi80

> Chyba już za stary jestem. A streszczenie ?  
> 
> Tak na prawdę mam jedno pytanie czy g12w jest korzystniejsza od g11 przy założeniu ze masz panele ale raczej nie pokryją ci zapotrzebowania..


Panele w G12w pokryją w całości droższą strefę i część taniej więc do zapłaty tylko tańsza która jest prawie dwa razy tańsza od G11.
Jeszcze bardziej droższą pokrywa G12 która jest dodatkowo tańsza od G12w.

----------


## gawel

> Chyba już za stary jestem. A streszczenie ?  
> 
> Tak na prawdę mam jedno pytanie czy g12w jest korzystniejsza od g11 przy założeniu ze masz panele ale raczej nie pokryją ci zapotrzebowania..


Z doświadczenia powiem że na razie zdecydowanie tak i polecam.

----------


## autorus

I już wiem, dzięki.

----------


## daro.s

> Ja miałem w marcu wymieniony i za pierwsze półrocze nic nie dostałem, dopiero w styczniu za pierwsze i drugie półrocze. Możliwe więc, że wysyłają dopiero po zakończeniu pełnego okresu rozliczeniowego.


Wygląda na to, że masz rację. Zadzwoniłem do PGE i miła Pani powiedziała, że nie mają dla mnie faktury.  :cool:

----------


## autorus

> Wygląda na to, że masz rację. Zadzwoniłem do PGE i miła Pani powiedziała, że nie mają dla mnie faktury.



Ty możesz ale mod już nie.  :sad:

----------


## cangi80

Otrzymałem fakturę za pierwsze półrocze i nadwyżkę produkcji z T1 rozliczyli mi w T2. 
Czy nie powinni tak rozliczyć dopiero na koniec roku ?
Czy u Was robią tak samo?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## tereska77

Witam.
Kilka tygodni temu PGE zmienilo mi licznik na dwukierunkowy, dzisiaj dostalam papiery o zmianie sposobu rozliczania.
Rozliczenie i platnosc w okresach 6-miesiecznych. Czyli zamiast faktur co 2 miesiace dostane tylko 2, na koniec czerwca i grudnia?
Czy platnosc bedzie tez tylko 2 razy do roku czy bede placic jakies zaliczki na poczet faktury?

Niestety pomimo wielu prob i czekania na polaczenie godzine nie udalo mi sie dzisiaj dodzwonic do PGE, dlatego pytam na forum  :smile:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## tereska77

> Ja w PGE mam płatności 2 razy w roku, od samego początku posiadania PV.


Dzieki, balam sie, ze zmiana sposobu rozliczania moze oznaczac zaliczki, prognozowania albo inne glupoty  :wink:

----------


## Marbar69

> Dzieki, balam sie, ze zmiana sposobu rozliczania moze oznaczac zaliczki, prognozowania albo inne glupoty


PGE po zmianie licznika na dwukierunkowy z urzędu daje 6-cio miesięczny okres rozliczeniowy dla mikroinstalacji, jak chcesz inaczej to możesz zminieć i jest na to kilka dni od otrzymania nowego aneksu do umowy kompleksowej.
Okres 6-cio misięczny jest ok, nie ma się co obawiać, będzie Pani zadowolona.

----------


## TINEK

no nie tak z urzędu, wiosną 2020 na początku pandemii, BOKi w PGE pozamykane, dostałem umowę z 2 miesięcznym okresem rozliczenia, pół roku to odkręcałem na 6-cio miesięczne, takie niemoty siedzą na tym party-line

----------


## niedowiarek

> no nie tak z urzędu, wiosną 2020 na początku pandemii, BOKi w PGE pozamykane, dostałem umowę z 2 miesięcznym okresem rozliczenia...


Podobnie było u mnie pod koniec 2020.

----------


## Slak

> Panele w G12w pokryją w całości droższą strefę i część taniej więc do zapłaty tylko tańsza która jest prawie dwa razy tańsza od G11.
> Jeszcze bardziej droższą pokrywa G12 która jest dodatkowo tańsza od G12w.


Dla zużycia energii w drogiej taryfie od 65% do 71% zużycia dobowego też jest to opłacalne?

----------


## cangi80

> Dla zużycia energii w drogiej taryfie od 65% do 71% zużycia dobowego też jest to opłacalne?



W taryfie dziennej  jest 80 - 85 % produkcji czyli poniżej 80 % zużycia w droższej  się opłaca.

----------


## Slak

> W taryfie dziennej  jest 80 - 85 % produkcji czyli poniżej 80 % zużycia w droższej  się opłaca.


Realnie wg ostatnich cen www.gkpge.pl kwotowo u mnie wygląda to bardzo "równo"...Także G11 jest lepsza, bo nie muszę się trzymać godzin.

----------


## cangi80

> Realnie wg ostatnich cen www.gkpge.pl kwotowo u mnie wygląda to bardzo "równo"...Także G11 jest lepsza, bo nie muszę się trzymać godzin.


To nie są właściwe stawki. Żeby można cos porównać to trzeba zsumować koszt energii ,  dystrybucji i dodać VAT .  U mnie właściwe stawki za poprzedni rok to T1 - 73gr.   T2 - 34gr  a w taryfie G11  było gdzieś około  65 gr.
Jaka jest równość między  34 a 65 gr. jest to prawie dwa razy drożej.  Przy PV dopłata jest w tańszej bo produkcja jest w droższej.

----------


## Krzysztof1384

Forumowicze. W dniu dzisiejszym PGE wymienilo mi licznik na dwukierunkowy. Z tego co doczytałem moge juz włączyć falownik i korzystać z prądu, ale nie mam jeszcze umowy. Pytanie brzmi: czy mogę już korzystać z prądu? Co bedzie działo się z nadwyżką? Czy będę mógł ja odebrać jezeli nie mam jeszcze umowy? Ile czasu koge czekać na umowę i skąd licznik bedzie wiedział, że taka umowa juz jest? 
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## TINEK

Włączaj falownik i produkuj prąd, korzystaj, umowę dostaniesz z datą wymiany licznika (nawet gdy ją otrzymasz za 2 miesiące, jak to było w moim przypadku)

----------


## Dariusz1983

> Forumowicze. W dniu dzisiejszym PGE wymienilo mi licznik na dwukierunkowy. Z tego co doczytałem moge juz włączyć falownik i korzystać z prądu, ale nie mam jeszcze umowy. Pytanie brzmi: czy mogę już korzystać z prądu? Co bedzie działo się z nadwyżką? Czy będę mógł ja odebrać jezeli nie mam jeszcze umowy? Ile czasu koge czekać na umowę i skąd licznik bedzie wiedział, że taka umowa juz jest? 
> Dziekuje i pozdrawiam wszystkich


ile czekałeś od złożenia papierów i czy po drodze dostałeś jakieś powiadomienia/listy z potwierdzeniem daty wymiany?

Ja czekam od 28 stycznia...

----------


## Krzysztof1384

> Włączaj falownik i produkuj prąd, korzystaj, umowę dostaniesz z datą wymiany licznika (nawet gdy ją otrzymasz za 2 miesiące, jak to było w moim przypadku)


Dziekuje za odpowiedź, samych słonecznych dni życzę.

----------


## Krzysztof1384

> ile czekałeś od złożenia papierów i czy po drodze dostałeś jakieś powiadomienia/listy z potwierdzeniem daty wymiany?
> 
> Ja czekam od 28 stycznia...


Dostałem tylko informacje z PGE  o wpłynięciu wniosku o wykonaniu instalacji i potwierdzenie,  że wszystko jest ok. z dniem 14.01. W otrzymanym liscie była informacja, że od tej daty mają 30 dni. Licznik dwukierunkowy założyli 08.02. Czyli okolo 3 tygodni.

----------


## CityMatic

Dzisiejszego dnia otrzymałem fakturę za pół roku 160,02 zł (zużycie po opłatach 1871 kWh).

----------


## Dariusz1983

G11 czy G12? Możesz dać screen z wykazem nazw i wysokości opłat stałych?

----------


## PaRa

Czy też tak długo czekaliście na 1 FV po zgłoszeniu instalacji ?

Licznik miałem wymieniony 10.12.2021, przy zmianie licznika spisany był stan licznika. Na podstawie tych danych PGE powinna wystawić FV.
Teoretycznie powinienem dostać następna FV z zużyciem 10 - 31.12,2021. Coś czuję że licznik będzie spisany jak zawsze i FV otrzymam w marcu 2022.

----------


## CityMatic

> G11 czy G12? Możesz dać screen z wykazem nazw i wysokości opłat stałych?


Taryfa G11 PGE
Opłata handlowa 4,99 zł
Opłata sieciowa 3f stała 7,48 zł
Opłata przejściowa (pow 1200kWh)  0,41zł
Opłata jakościowa,sieciowa zmienna całodobowa, OZE, kogeneracyjna 0,00 zł
Abonament 0,92 zł
Opłata mocowa ( więcej niż 2800 kWh) 12,87 zł

----------


## Dariusz1983

> Czy też tak długo czekaliście na 1 FV po zgłoszeniu instalacji ?
> 
> Licznik miałem wymieniony 10.12.2021, przy zmianie licznika spisany był stan licznika. Na podstawie tych danych PGE powinna wystawić FV.
> Teoretycznie powinienem dostać następna FV z zużyciem 10 - 31.12,2021. Coś czuję że licznik będzie spisany jak zawsze i FV otrzymam w marcu 2022.


Z tego co tu cztałem to najpewniej dostaniesz łączony rachunek dopiero w czerwcu 2022, bo masz niepełny 6miesięczny cykl od uruchomienia instalacji. Na tym rachunku będziesz miał rozliczenie produkcji/pobrania od chwili wymiany licznika. Za zużycie do zmiany licznika dostaniesz fakturę końcową do zapłaty za zużycie.

----------


## cangi80

> Taryfa G11
> Opłata handlowa 4,99 zł
> Opłata sieciowa 3f stała 7,48 zł
> Opłata przejściowa (pow 1200kWh)  0,41zł
> Opłata jakościowa,sieciowa zmienna całodobowa, OZE, kogeneracyjna 0,00 zł
> Abonament 0,92 zł
> Opłata mocowa ( więcej niż 2800 kWh) 12,87 zł


Wychodzi na to, że w G11 jest 80 zł. rocznie taniej niż w G12.

----------


## gawel

> Taryfa G11 PGE
> *Opłata handlowa 4,99 zł*
> Opłata sieciowa 3f stała 7,48 zł
> Opłata przejściowa (pow 1200kWh)  0,41zł
> Opłata jakościowa,sieciowa zmienna całodobowa, OZE, kogeneracyjna 0,00 zł
> Abonament 0,92 zł
> Opłata mocowa ( więcej niż 2800 kWh) 12,87 zł


*Opłata handlowa 4,99 zł* to akurat opłata łosiowa też w to wdepnąłem

----------


## Dariusz1983

Liczyłem opłaty i różnica  to ok 3zł./msc. między G11 a G12 przy założeniu braku dokupowania prądu.

Oczywiścei jak ktoś wpakował się w opłatę handlową to ma więcej.

Poniżej założyłem w sumie opłat pobór prądu z magazynu 1200-2800kWh i za tyle policzyłem opłatę mocową-ponoć ilość kWh "pobrana" z magazynu wpływa na wysokość opłaty mocowej identycznie jak i normalny zakup energii!

OPŁ.STAŁE 2022 3 fazy!
G12-19,79netto(20,78 z 5%VAT/24,34 z 23%VAT)
-sieciowa stała:  9,25zł/msc
-przejściowa:     0,33zł/msc 
-abonament:       0,75zł/msc
-mocowa: 2,37 zł/msc (  0-500kWh/rok) 
         5,68 zł/msc (501-1200kWh/rok)
         9,46 zł/msc (1201-2800kWh/rok)        
        13,25 zł/msc (2800 i więcej kWh/rok)

G11-17,10netto(17,95 z 5%VAT/21,03 z 23%VAT)
-sieciowa stała:  6,56 zł/msc
-przejściowa:     0,33 zł/msc
-abonament:       0,75 zł/msc
-mocowa: 2,37 zł/msc (  0-500kWh/rok) 
         5,68 zł/msc (501-1200kWh/rok)
         9,46 zł/msc (1201-2800kWh/rok)        
        13,25 zł/msc (2800 i więcej kWh/rok)

----------


## CityMatic

A da się uniknąć opłaty handlowej?

----------


## mitch

> A da się uniknąć opłaty handlowej?


Da się. Trzeba nie podpisywać umowy z promocjami/gwarancjami ceny.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Trzeba żądać taryfy sprzedawcy czyli podstawowej oferty regulowanej przez URE, która nie zawiera żadnych elektryków, hydraulików, ubezpieczeń itp. zbędnych usług.
Niemal zawsze mając opłatę handlową ma się też umowę terminową, której zerwanie grosi opłatami dodatkowymi ale bywa, że zapłacenie tych haraczy jest tańsze niż czekanie na zakoćńzenie umowy.

Ja na teraz mam G12 podstawową taryfę sprzedawcy(bez opłaąty handlowej) i ze zmianą na G11 też podstawową muszę czekać rok od podpisania umowy bezterminowej(przepisanie licznika w grudniu 2021 wiązało się z podpisaniem umowy kompleksowej) , bo raz na rok można ofertę zmienić bezpłatnie(tyczy się bezterminowych). Zmienić będę chciał aby obniżyć koszty stałe o te podane wyżej ok 3zł/msc., bo fotowoltaika, którą lada moment będę mógł uruchomić(czekam na wymianę licznika-papiery złożone 28 stycznia, dziś dzwonili potwierdzić, że wniosek jest ok-kwity wyślą i przy okazji pogadaliśmy o tym jak wyglądają zabezpieczenia i kable ze słupa do skrzynki przedlicznikowej) zapewni mi grubo ponad 100% zapotrzebowania na energię elektryczną.

----------


## gawel

> Trzeba żądać taryfy sprzedawcy czyli podstawowej oferty regulowanej przez URE, która nie zawiera żadnych elektryków, hydraulików, ubezpieczeń itp. zbędnych usług.
> Niemal zawsze mając opłatę handlową ma się też umowę terminową, której zerwanie grosi opłatami dodatkowymi ale bywa, że zapłacenie tych haraczy jest tańsze niż czekanie na zakoćńzenie umowy.
> 
> Ja na teraz mam G12 podstawową taryfę sprzedawcy(bez opłaąty handlowej) i ze zmianą na G11 też podstawową muszę czekać rok od podpisania umowy bezterminowej(przepisanie licznika w grudniu 2021 wiązało się z podpisaniem umowy kompleksowej) , bo raz na rok można ofertę zmienić bezpłatnie(tyczy się bezterminowych). Zmienić będę chciał aby obniżyć koszty stałe o te podane wyżej ok 3zł/msc., bo fotowoltaika, którą lada moment będę mógł uruchomić(czekam na wymianę licznika-papiery złożone 28 stycznia, dziś dzwonili potwierdzić, że wniosek jest ok-kwity wyślą i przy okazji pogadaliśmy o tym jak wyglądają zabezpieczenia i kable ze słupa do skrzynki przedlicznikowej) zapewni mi grubo ponad 100% zapotrzebowania na energię elektryczną.


umowa jest na 3 lata jak zażądasz  to ci dowala kary umowne i to się nie opłaca trzeba doczekać do końca umowy.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Mnie nie dotyczą kary umowne, bo nie mam umowy terminowej ani opłaty handlowej- pisałem, że aby uniknąć opłaty handlowej to podpisując umowę trzeba żądać taryfy sprzedawcy(podstawowa bez "bajerów" i opłaty handlowej, a do tego bez terminu), bo nieświadomym wcisną z dodatkowymi kosztami i uwiązą terminową umową. Bodaj z energą cuda były, bo wciskali ludziskom G11k twierdząc, że to jest podstawowa taryfa i G11/G12 nie istnieje. Kto wiedział co i jak to wyciągali z "szafy" prawdziwą podstawową G11/G12...takie czasy.
Co do zerwania umowy z opłątami handlowymi to już każdy kto w to wdepną policzyć musi czy się to opłaci.

----------


## gawel

> Mnie nie dotyczą kary umowne, bo nie mam umowy terminowej ani opłaty handlowej- pisałem, że aby uniknąć opłaty handlowej to podpisując umowę trzeba żądać taryfy sprzedawcy(podstawowa bez "bajerów" i opłaty handlowej, a do tego bez terminu), bo nieświadomym wcisną z dodatkowymi kosztami i uwiązą terminową umową. Bodaj z energą cuda były, bo wciskali ludziskom G11k twierdząc, że to jest podstawowa taryfa i G11/G12 nie istnieje. Kto wiedział co i jak to wyciągali z "szafy" prawdziwą podstawową G11/G12...takie czasy.
> Co do zerwania umowy z opłątami handlowymi to już każdy kto w to wdepną policzyć musi czy się to opłaci.


Nie każda umowa jest bezterminowa moja jest do 2034 roku

----------


## Dariusz1983

Zakładam, ze masz ją na 15 lat licząc od założenia fotowoltaiki(ma to sens, bo 15 lat gwarantuje ustawa) i o ile nie ma ona zapisów o jakiejś "super ofercie z rabatami/opłatami handlowymi/zniżkami" to raz na rok można zmienić taryfę bezpłatnie. Jak masz jakieś cuda w ramach umowy to już jakies opłaty karne być mogą gdy zechcesz ją zerwać choć prawo zerwania umowy bezpłatnie pojawia się zawsze przy podwyzkach taryf ale mając fotowoltaikę to nie ma sensu, bo straci się prosumenta.

----------


## raxon

Jesli mam rozliczenie co 2mc to jest sens zmieniac na rozliczenie co 6mc? Zmienia bez problemu i nic na tym nie strace?

----------


## PaRa

Otrzymałem fakturę z PGE i widzę tam pozycję

Opłata handlowa 10,43 zł brutto

Okazało się, że do umowy dopisałem żonę i w tym momencie pędzel z biura obsługi zmienił mi umowę.
Jutro jadę do biura zrobić aferę i złożyć reklamację.

Czy ktoś miał walczył z podobna sprawa z PGE ? Poza reklamacja mogę coś zrobić ? Pozew cywilny ? Programy TV typu uwaga ?

----------


## Zbignievsson

Tak z ciekawości, to w jaki mieście Ci taki numer odwalili? Pytam bo mi Pan z obsługi klienta, również próbował to na lewo wcisnąć gdy zmieniałem taryfę, ale Żona się zorientowała gdy podpisywaliśmy kwitki - Pan to nazwał "jakąś pomyłką".

----------


## PaRa

Właśnie wróciłem z BOK PGE w Konstancinie.
Trafiłem do osoby która " przez pomyłkę, automatycznie " dodała mi aneks do umowy którą miałem. 

Mam wrażenie, że wszystkim przy byle okazji robią taki numer, a jak ktoś się zorientuje i przyjmują reklamację i uznają rację klienta.
Tylko ile osób się zorientuje i poświeci czas na wizytę w BOK i reklamację ? Przy mnie była jeszcze jedna osoba z takim samym problemem. 

Mam dostać odpowiedz w ciągu 2 tygodni, wnioskowałem o powrót do poprzedniej umowy i korektę faktur z opłatą handlową.

----------


## mitch

> Właśnie wróciłem z BOK PGE w Konstancinie.
> Trafiłem do osoby która " przez pomyłkę, automatycznie " dodała mi aneks do umowy którą miałem. 
> 
> Mam wrażenie, że wszystkim przy byle okazji robią taki numer, a jak ktoś się zorientuje i przyjmują reklamację i uznają rację klienta.
> Tylko ile osób się zorientuje i poświeci czas na wizytę w BOK i reklamację ? Przy mnie była jeszcze jedna osoba z takim samym problemem. 
> 
> Mam dostać odpowiedz w ciągu 2 tygodni, wnioskowałem o powrót do poprzedniej umowy i korektę faktur z opłatą handlową.


Samo życie. Tak samo spodziewam się, że będą próbowali w podobny sposób przenieść prosumentów ze starych na nowe zasady. Złodziejstwo i bandytyzm. Trzeba dokładnie patrzeć co się podpisuje. Trochę zakrawa na paranoję, ale najlepiej przyjść z telefonem, włączyć dyktafon, uprzedzić, że się nagrywa i wyraźnie powiedzieć, czego się oczekuje i zaznaczenie, że nie chce się zmieniać taryfy czy też przechodzić na inne zasady rozliczenia PV. Jak ZE "przez pomyłkę" coś wtedy zmieni, to wtedy reklamacja z informacją do URE oraz UOKiK, że ZE działał na naszą szkodę i wbrew naszej woli.

----------


## PaRa

> Samo życie. Tak samo spodziewam się, że będą próbowali w podobny sposób przenieść prosumentów ze starych na nowe zasady. Złodziejstwo i bandytyzm. Trzeba dokładnie patrzeć co się podpisuje. Trochę zakrawa na paranoję, ale najlepiej przyjść z telefonem, włączyć dyktafon, uprzedzić, że się nagrywa i wyraźnie powiedzieć, czego się oczekuje i zaznaczenie, że nie chce się zmieniać taryfy czy też przechodzić na inne zasady rozliczenia PV. Jak ZE "przez pomyłkę" coś wtedy zmieni, to wtedy reklamacja z informacją do URE oraz UOKiK, że ZE działał na naszą szkodę i wbrew naszej woli.


Mam zakładać, że wszyscy chcą mnie oszukać i okraść ? To chore.

Oszustwa spodziewam się na pokazie garnków i lokat z oprocentowaniem 10%, ale nie ze strony dużej firmy.

Mój proces z PKO BP w sprawie kredytu frankowego dobiega końca, z PGE też mam się procesować ?

Wykorzystują, lenistwo ludzi i ich niewiedzę. KIlka osób zawalczy o swoje ale tysiące grzecznie płaci.

----------


## daro.s

> Właśnie wróciłem z BOK PGE w Konstancinie.
> Trafiłem do osoby która " przez pomyłkę, automatycznie " dodała mi aneks do umowy którą miałem. 
> 
> Mam wrażenie, że wszystkim przy byle okazji robią taki numer, a jak ktoś się zorientuje i przyjmują reklamację i uznają rację klienta.
> Tylko ile osób się zorientuje i poświeci czas na wizytę w BOK i reklamację ? Przy mnie była jeszcze jedna osoba z takim samym problemem. 
> 
> Mam dostać odpowiedz w ciągu 2 tygodni, wnioskowałem o powrót do poprzedniej umowy i korektę faktur z opłatą handlową.


W Konstancinie to standard od kilku lat, gdy w lutym 2019 przed instalacją PV wracałem do PGE kończąc umowę z innymi dostawcami, to Pani Agnieszka z BOK, z uśmichem na ustach i cały czas żartując podsuneła mi do podpisu, poza umową aneks z iluś tam fachowcami zawierającą opłatę handlową. Gdy zapytałem co to jest oraz, że umawialiśmy się na podstawową taryfę G11 odparła, bez zająknięcia, że podczas pierwszej wizyty gdy składałem wniosek chciałem dodatkowe usługi. Na całe szczęście ze sobą miałem potwierdzony jej podpisem, wcześniej złożony wniosek i gdy go pokazałem to okazło się zwykłą "pomyłką". 
Zmiana umowy na prosumencką odbyła się bez wizyty w Konstancinie a była przygotowana przez Rzeszów.

----------


## Pablo_11

Panowie, takie pytanie. Gmina pozyskała środki unijne z programu 3.1 Rozwój OZE - projekty parasolowe RPO WP 2014-2020 (numer konkursu nr RPPK.03.01.00-IZ.00-18-001/16). Montuje panele 4,5 kW za ok. 14.000 zł, realizacją do końca 2022 roku i przekonuje, że rozliczenia z PGE będą wg starego systemu. Czy jest to możliwe?

----------


## marcinbbb

szansy nie ma terminy minęły 1.04.22

----------


## stos

> Panowie, takie pytanie. Gmina pozyskała środki unijne z programu 3.1 Rozwój OZE - projekty parasolowe RPO WP 2014-2020 (numer konkursu nr RPPK.03.01.00-IZ.00-18-001/16). Montuje panele 4,5 kW za ok. 14.000 zł, realizacją do końca 2022 roku i przekonuje, że rozliczenia z PGE będą wg starego systemu. Czy jest to możliwe?


   Podpisana przez Prezydenta nowelizacja ustawy o odnawialnych źródłach energii daje możliwość zakończenia realizacji przez samorządy rozpoczętych tzw. projektów parasolowych i grantowych na montaż lub zakup mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznej.      Przepisy zakładają, że „osoba (prosument energii odnawialnej), która zawarła do dnia 31 marca 2022 r. umowę na zakup, montaż lub dofinansowanie mikroinstalacji z jednostką samorządu terytorialnego (…) dofinansowany w ramach regionalnego programu operacyjnego, a także złożyła prawidłowo zgłoszenie o przyłączenie tej mikroinstalacji do sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej w terminie do 31 grudnia 2023 r., będzie mogła dokonywać rozliczenia wytworzonej i pobranej energii elektrycznej na dotychczasowych zasadach, tj. w systemie opustu”.   Jedynym obowiązkiem prosumenta będzie złożenie pisemnego oświadczenia sprzedawcy, że zawarł wspomnianą umowę, oraz że umowa ta nie została rozwiązana do dnia złożenia oświadczenia.  https://cleanerenergy.pl/2022/02/23/...-prosumentach/

----------


## daro.s

Czy dostaliście już rozliczenia z PGE za pierwsze półrocze 2022 ?
W okresie do 31.03.22 wygląda normalnie, wartości energii oddanej oraz pobranej są zgodne z tym co zarejestrował licznik. Od 1 kwietnia rejestry licznika nie mają już żadnego znaczenia, nawet nie zostały umieszczone na fakturze. Są podane tylko ilości energii oddanej oraz pobranej, które są w dziwny sposób powiązane z licznikiem. Na pewno nie wynikają z bezpośredniego odczytu. Suma po zaokrągleniach się zgadza. W moim przypadku jest różnica o 88 kWh w stosunku do licznika, na fakturze mam niższe zużycie oraz niższe oddanie energii właśnie o 88 kWh w okresie od 1.04 do 30.06. Spróbowałem dodzwonić się na infolinię PGE, udało mi się to w kilka minut  :wink: . Pani powiedziała, ze nowy sposób rozliczenia jest wynikiem zmian w prawie i faktycznie dane zarejestrowane przez licznik nie mają bezpośredniego wpływu na dane widoczne na fakturze, ponieważ ... . Niestety tłumaczenie nie trafiło do mnie, może ktoś z forumowiczów potrafi to wyjaśnić. 
Generalnie widzę, że została rozliczona energia będąca najdłużej w magazynie. To jest na plus. Oraz nowy sposób powoduje zwiększenie autokonsumpcji, niewiele, ale jednak.
Dodatkowo, chociaż mam nadprodukcję, to w okresie od 1 kwietnia muszę zapłacić za OZE i opłatę kogeneracyjną za pobraną energię.

----------


## TINEK

może ten film Ci wyjaśni

https://youtu.be/_2BDsxA2lPE

według moich wyliczeń powinno mi braknąć za pól roku 42 kWh, a według PGE brakło 34, czyli jest OK, zawsze te parę kWh było rożnicy

----------


## cangi80

Ja otrzymałem fakturę za pierwsze półrocze i jest wszystko liczone jak wcześniej. Miałem nadprodukcję wiec tylko opłaty stałe , znacznie wyższe bo zapłaciłem 200,60zł. w taryfie G12 .

----------


## Jancia

Opłaty stałe aż 200?  to może na  handlową wyraziłeś zgodę, pokaż skan

----------


## gawel

> Ja otrzymałem fakturę za pierwsze półrocze i jest wszystko liczone jak wcześniej. Miałem nadprodukcję wiec tylko opłaty stałe , znacznie wyższe bo zapłaciłem 200,60zł. w taryfie G12 .


u mnie identyczne

----------


## Dariusz1983

Doszły groszowe opłaty za każdą pobraną kWh(nawet z magazynu).

Ja nadal czekam na rachunek:start instalacji 1 marca 2022-odczyty zdalne ale rachunku nie widać...
tu więcej o tych rozliczeniach w PGE, które od 1 kwietnia(zgodnie z ustawą) uległy zmianie(bilansowanie godzinowe):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWPfxE6aJvg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2BDsxA2lPE
i na stronie PGE jest PDF o nowym rozliczaniu starych prosumentów(bilansowanie godzinowe) https://www.gkpge.pl/content/downloa...ontentId=98298

----------


## Jancia

W Tauronie taryfa  G11, opłata stała za półrocze  tego roku to 106,97 z  vat 5%,  w poprzednim roku ze stawką 23% było 129 więc te 200 w PGE to do sprawdzenia

1 kWh w tym roku to 0,637  z vat 5%  a w poprzednim 0,601 z vat 23

----------


## cangi80

> Opłaty stałe aż 200?  to może na  handlową wyraziłeś zgodę, pokaż skan

----------


## Dariusz1983

7,85zł x 6msc. opłaty handlowej i robi się pieniądz 47,10zł  oddany za darmo.

----------


## cangi80

Ja tam nikomu nie oddawałem poprostu bez mojej wiedzy sobie zabrali. Masz panele, nie płacisz za prąd to trzeba w inny sposób zedrzeć z klienta.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Ktoś u Ciebie/Ty umowę z taką opłata handlową podpisał(energetyka sama tego nie dolicza choć bywały/bywają sytuacje kiedy komuś podsunięto przy wizycie umowę z elektrykiem/hydraulikiem i "gratis" z opłatą handlową i osoby nieczytające tego co podpisują wrypały się w opłatę handlową nawet czasami cieszyły się, bo mieli gwarancję ceny prądu lub obniżkę ceny za energię o 1%)-więc i możesz z niej zrezygnowac po okresie zastrzeżonym.

Druga sprawa: jesli  nikt od Ciebie nie podpisał aneksu z taką opłata/usługami dodatkowymi, a naliczoną ją to reklamacją i kasę oddadzą i naniosa poprawkę w systemie.

----------


## PaRa

> Ja tam nikomu nie oddawałem poprostu bez mojej wiedzy sobie zabrali. Masz panele, nie płacisz za prąd to trzeba w inny sposób zedrzeć z klienta.


Raczej podpisałeś i nawet o tym nie wiesz, mnie też tak zrobili. Złożyłem reklamacje, ale nie uwzględnili, człowiek uczy się na błędach.

----------


## eko_zgonus

mam podobnie:

"G11 - oferta standardowa"

a naliczana opłata handlowa 6,81, dobrze rozumiem, że bez hydraulika nie powinno być tej opłaty?

Inna duża opłata to opłata sieciowa stała 6,89 i opłata mocowa 13,91

----------


## Dariusz1983

Opłata handlowa w momencie podpisywania umowy/aneksu nie była i nie jest obowiązkowa ale doliczana była/jest do "super" usług hydraulika/elektryka/rabatu na prąd 1%/gwarancji ceny prądu itd. Po okresie zastrzeżonym można się jej pozbyć.

Pozostałych opłat nie unikniesz, bo to "opłaty stałe" za posiadanie licznika i ilość pobranej energii.

----------


## Sudo

Opłata handlowa pojawiła się i u mnie, gdy zostałem prosumentem. U kolegi to samo. PGE jak się okazuje wrzucił tę opłatę bez pytania, nawet nie mam informacji za co jest ta opłata. Złożyłem w BOK reklamację z żądaniem zaniechania poboru opłaty handlowej i korekty faktury za nienależnie naliczoną opłatę. Jeżeli nie uwzględnią reklamacji złożę skargę do URE. Takie działanie ze strony PGE można podciągnąć pod KK jako niekorzystne rozporządzenie mieniem.

----------


## eko_zgonus

ja znalazłem jednak aneks, gdzie się zgodziłem na stałą cenę pądu w zamian za opłatę handlową.

----------


## Dariusz1983

> ja znalazłem jednak aneks, gdzie się zgodziłem na stałą cenę pądu w zamian za opłatę handlową.


Czyli nic sie samo nie pojawiło jak tu niektórzy marudzą.

----------


## Sudo

Ja teraz widzę, że zostałem oszukany przez pracownicę BOK w Białymstoku. Odziedziczyłem w spadku nieruchomość i przepisywałem umowę na siebie. Pani zaproponowała mi jakichś tam fachowców, powiedziałem, że nie potrzebuję. Następnie pani zaproponowała podpisanie aneksu, że nie zmienię dostawcy chyba przez 2 lub 3 lata w zamian za jakąś symboliczną obniżkę ceny prądu. Pytałem wyraźnie, czy będę ponosić z tego tytułu jakieś dodatkowe opłaty, pani stwierdziła, że nie ma dodatkowych opłat. A że i tak nie miałem w planach zmiany dostawcy, to się zgodziłem. Jutro udam się osobiście do BOK i zażądam anulowania aneksu do umowy, do którego zostałem przekonany podstępem. Wiem co to są opłaty handlowe, zostałem wmanewrowany w niekorzystne dla mnie warunki.

----------


## Dariusz1983

i właśnie o takich sytuacjach pisałem, że zdażały się/zdażają podstępem wciskane takie aneksy z opłatami handlowymi. Tak na przyszłość-nie kożystać przy fotowoltaice z ŻADNYCH super ofert typu:rabat na energie,fachowiec, stała cena, bo w zasadzie w 100% przypadków będzie opłata handlowa!

Co do anulacji aneksu zawartego na czas okreslony w siedzibie ZE to wątpię-chyba, że za zapłatą kary umownej za przedwcvzesne zerwanie...ciężko bęzie udowodnić, że mając papier w garści/przed oczami nie wiedziało się co się podpisuje i zaufało się miłej Pani w okienku, a ta oszukała. Koniecznie trzeba ZAWSZE czytać wszystko przed podpisaniem nawet jak jest kolejka, a Pani pogania.

----------


## Sudo

Właśnie wróciłem z BOK PGE w Białymstoku. Okazało się, że bez mojej wiedzy mam włączonych fachowców. Widnieje też aktywna oferta lojalnościowa. Złożyłem pisemną rezygnację z żądaniem korekty  wstecz. Opisałem, że zostałem błędnie poinformowany o braku opłat za ofertę lojalnościową, na którą bym się w przeciwnym wypadku nie zgodził. Obecnie, gdy posiadam fotowoltaikę taka oferta jest bezprzedmiotowa. O karach pani z okienka nic nie mówiła. Zobaczymy, po 14 dniach mam otrzymać pisemną odpowiedź.

----------


## PaRa

> Właśnie wróciłem z BOK PGE w Białymstoku. Okazało się, że bez mojej wiedzy mam włączonych fachowców. Widnieje też aktywna oferta lojalnościowa. Złożyłem pisemną rezygnację z żądaniem korekty  wstecz. Opisałem, że zostałem błędnie poinformowany o braku opłat za ofertę lojalnościową, na którą bym się w przeciwnym wypadku nie zgodził. Obecnie, gdy posiadam fotowoltaikę taka oferta jest bezprzedmiotowa. O karach pani z okienka nic nie mówiła. Zobaczymy, po 14 dniach mam otrzymać pisemną odpowiedź.


 Odrzucą twoja reklamację, widziałeś przecież co podpisujesz.

----------


## Sudo

Stajesz w obronie naciągaczy z PGE  :smile:  ? Zmieniałem kilka umów, kto ma czas na czytanie kilkunastu stron napisanych drobnym druczkiem?  Ewentualnie odmówią korekty wstecz, natomiast oferta lojalnościowa zostanie wygaszona od momentu złożenia wniosku.

----------


## PaRa

> Stajesz w obronie naciągaczy z PGE  ? Zmieniałem kilka umów, kto ma czas na czytanie kilkunastu stron napisanych drobnym druczkiem?  Ewentualnie odmówią korekty wstecz, natomiast oferta lojalnościowa zostanie wygaszona od momentu złożenia wniosku.


Nie bronię, tylko już brałem udział w tej rozgrywce, i wiem jak zakończyła się u mnie.

Człowiek uczy się na błędach.

----------


## gawel

> Nie bronię, tylko już brałem udział w tej rozgrywce, i wiem jak zakończyła się u mnie.
> 
> Człowiek uczy się na błędach.


dokładnie ja też wdepnąłem w gówno promocję i zastanawiam się czy dla pewności w listopadzie nie wysłać oświadczenia o odstąpieniu od gówno oferty, pomimo że BOK twierdzi że oferta sama wygaśnie.

----------


## PaRa

> dokładnie ja też wdepnąłem w gówno promocję i zastanawiam się czy dla pewności w listopadzie nie wysłać oświadczenia o odstąpieniu od gówno oferty, pomimo że BOK twierdzi że oferta sama wygaśnie.


Trzeba zakładać, że chcą Cię ponownie oszukać.
Gdzieś czytałem, że ofertę możesz podpisać zdalnie, ale zrezygnować z niej tylko w placówce. 
W mam taka sytuacje na 2 punktach, umowy kończą się w 2024


Z pozytywów, otrzymałem fakturę za I półrocze - opłaty 206,96 zł i nadprodukcja 1328 kWh

----------


## tereska77

Wracam z pytaniem o faktury. Czy jesli zmienie sposob rozliczania na co 2 miesiace to bedzie to dla mnie niekorzystne? Wkurza mnie to czekanie... Dostalam rachunek dopiero kilka dni temu, musialam dzwonic do pge, bo termin platnosci mialam za 2 dni, a rachunek nie dotarl  :mad: 
Moja instalacja to niewiele ponad 4 kW, pokrywa polowe zuzycia, nie ma szans na magazynowanie. Mialam dofinansowanie z gminy i przez 5 lat nie moge tej instalacji rozbudowac, wiec nic sie nie zmieni. Na fakturze widze, ze wszystkie oplaty i tak sa naliczane za kazdy miesiac, wiec jaki sens jest czekac pol roku i placic wieksza kwote jednorazowo, skoro moge miec nizsze rachunki co 2 miesiace?

----------


## niedowiarek

> Wracam z pytaniem o faktury...


Ja mam co 2-mce w PGE. Niekorzystne dla mnie były pierwsze dwie faktury, bo zaczynałem produkcję w zimie z pustym magazynem i musiałem dokupić energii, a później miałem dużą nadprodukcję, która trafiła do magazynu. Po tym okresie płacę jedynie opłaty stałe, w tym abonament nieco wyższy niż przy rozliczeniu półrocznym. W skali roku zapłacisz za sześć faktur niewiele więcej niż za dwie - różnica tylko w opłacie abonamentowej.

----------


## Kaizen

> płacę jedynie opłaty stałe


Jak to zrobiłeś, że nie płacisz opłaty kogeneracyjnej - patrz #117.

A co do meritum - ja nie widzę sensu dopłacania za częstsze spisywanie licznika. Jak prognozy są zawyżone, to _Klient ma prawo zgłosić istotne zmiany w poborze energii elektrycznej – zmiany te przedsiębiorstwo energetyczne uwzględnia w prognozowaniu zużycia._. I powinni prognozę zmniejszyć, jak napiszesz, że właśnie zamontowałeś PV. A jak nie napiszesz, to za rok sami zaczną wystawiać mniejsze prognozy. Sumarycznie za częstsze spisywanie zapłacisz więcej rocznie. Przez wszystkie lata. Jak nie napiszesz pisma to najwyżej za rok będziesz miał nadpłatę - ale sumarycznie zapłacisz mniej.
Można też w eboku PGE podać zużycie - ale chyba nie wpływa to na już wystawione prognozy.

----------


## marvinetal

Z tymi prognozami to może być różnie - u mnie po pierwszym roku z PV była faktura korygująca zużycie do 0kWh za cały rok ale prognozy na następny i tak wystawione na parę tys. kWh za które już mi nawet nadpłatę z poprzedniego roku przeksięgowali także bezpieczniej jest samemu zgłosić chęć korekty prognoz.

Liczniki dwukierunkowe to raczej zdalnie przesyłają odczyt co kilkanaście minut więc to _częstsze spisywanie_ to takie bardziej umowne jest.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Jak to zrobiłeś, że nie płacisz opłaty kogeneracyjnej - patrz #117.
> 
> A co do meritum - ja nie widzę sensu dopłacania za częstsze spisywanie licznika. Jak prognozy są zawyżone, to _Klient ma prawo zgłosić istotne zmiany w poborze energii elektrycznej – zmiany te przedsiębiorstwo energetyczne uwzględnia w prognozowaniu zużycia._. I powinni prognozę zmniejszyć, jak napiszesz, że właśnie zamontowałeś PV. A jak nie napiszesz, to za rok sami zaczną wystawiać mniejsze prognozy. Sumarycznie za częstsze spisywanie zapłacisz więcej rocznie. Przez wszystkie lata. Jak nie napiszesz pisma to najwyżej za rok będziesz miał nadpłatę - ale sumarycznie zapłacisz mniej.
> Można też w eboku PGE podać zużycie - ale chyba nie wpływa to na już wystawione prognozy.


Opłata kogeneracyjna to novum wprowadzone od prima aprilis 2022. Oczywiście mnie to też dopadło. Natomiast w PGE nie ma żadnych prognoz dla prosumentów. Rozliczenie jest na podstawie odczytów zdalnych i faktura na koniec okresu rozliczeniowego. Różnica w opłatach dla dwu / sześciomiesięcznych okresów rozliczeniowych wynosi półtora złocisza / m-c. Jest to haracz, który dla mnie jest akceptowalny - mam na bieżąco informację o stanie magazynu, a i jednorazowe opłaty mniejsze. Jeżeli nic się znacząco nie zmieni na niekorzyść zostaję przy dwumiesięcznych fakturach.

----------


## Kaizen

> Natomiast w PGE nie ma żadnych prognoz dla prosumentów. Rozliczenie jest na podstawie odczytów zdalnych i faktura na koniec okresu rozliczeniowego.


Czyli jak masz roczne rozliczenie to kredytują Cię i dopiero na koniec roku płacisz? To tym bardziej bez sensu prosić się o częstsze rozliczanie - nie dość, że więcej płacisz to jeszcze tracisz darmowy kredyt.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Czyli jak masz roczne rozliczenie to kredytują Cię i dopiero na koniec roku płacisz? To tym bardziej bez sensu prosić się o częstsze rozliczanie - nie dość, że więcej płacisz to jeszcze tracisz darmowy kredyt.


Można spojrzeć na to również w ten sposób, że to ja ich kredytuję. Wprowadzam do sieci energię, którą obracają, a oddają mi po czasie tylko 80%  :wink: . 
Mimo wszystko za 18 zeta na rok wolę być na bieżąco. Jeżeli coś by się podziało z produkcją, to rachunek mi pokarze anomalię. Człek się przyzwyczaja do komfortu i przestaje czuwać. Podobnie miałem z pompą ciepła. Analizowałem i optymalizowałem do upadłego aż mi się znudziło. Teraz mam inną zabawkę, ale też już mnie zaczyna nudzić. A jak przyjdzie rachunek, to zmusi do przeczytania i potelepie po kieszeni w razie spadku produkcji. Lepiej po dwóch miesiącach niż po roku.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mimo wszystko za 18 zeta na rok wolę być na bieżąco. Jeżeli coś by się podziało z produkcją, to rachunek mi pokarze anomalię.


Nie spisujesz sam licznika? Masz znacznie więcej informacji, niż na rachunku - np. szczytowy pobór mocy.




> A jak przyjdzie rachunek, to zmusi do przeczytania i potelepie po kieszeni w razie spadku produkcji. Lepiej po dwóch miesiącach niż po roku.


Uważam dokładnie odwrotnie - im później zapłacisz, tym mniej warte są pieniądze, którymi płacisz. A przez ten czas możesz nimi obracać (czy to na przyjemności, czy inwestycyjnie).

----------


## niedowiarek

> Nie spisujesz sam licznika? Masz znacznie więcej informacji, niż na rachunku - np. szczytowy pobór mocy.


Spisuję. Jeszcze. Ale coraz bardziej mi się nie chce. Podlicznika en.el. na zasilaniu pompy ciepła nie czytałem od kilku lat, a początkowo biegałem do "kotłowni" codzienne. I tak samo będzie niebawem z licznikiem dwukierunkowym. Zwłaszcza, że godzinne bilansowanie nie daje się śledzić na liczniku, więc o faktycznym stanie "magazynu" dowiedzieć się można tylko z faktury.




> Uważam dokładnie odwrotnie - im później zapłacisz, tym mniej warte są pieniądze, którymi płacisz. A przez ten czas możesz nimi obracać (czy to na przyjemności, czy inwestycyjnie).


Może i jestem rozrzutny, ale miałem już awarię jednego stringu i gdybym zareagował z opóźnieniem strata byłaby większa niż profity z obracania przez rok osiemnastoma złotymi. A mam przekonanie graniczące z pewnością, że za jakiś czas tylko faktury zmuszą mnie do zainteresowania się instalacją PV. Nie bez powodu słyszałem nieraz tekst w stylu "zdolny, ale leń"  :cool:

----------


## Sudo

> Odrzucą twoja reklamację, widziałeś przecież co podpisujesz.


A jednak nie odrzucili, czarnowidztwo się nie sprawdziło  :smile:  Jedynie tak jak przewidywałem nie zrobili korekty wstecz.
fragment odpowiedzi na reklamację z PGE
"W wyniku postępowania stwierdzono, że w toku przedstawiania Oferty w Biurze Obsługi Klienta w dniu xxxxxxx r. miał Pan możliwość zapoznania się z jej warunkami, co potwierdził Pan również poprzez podpisanie stosownych dokumentów.

Dążąc jednak w swych działaniach przede wszystkim do zadowolenia Klienta, Spółka podjęła decyzję o wyrażeniu zgody na zerwanie oferty z dniem xxxxxxxr. bez naliczenia kary umownej. Wobec tego od dnia xxxxxxxxr. rozliczenia wynikające z realizacji umowy dokonywane będą na podstawie obowiązujących stawek wynikających z Taryfy dla energii elektrycznej dla Odbiorców z grup taryfowych G11 oraz Taryfy dla usług dystrybucji energii elektrycznej PGE Dystrybucja S.A.
W związku z faktem, że od dnia zawarcia oferty do dnia xxxxxxxr. Spółka ponosiła koszty związane z zapewnieniem gotowości do świadczenia usług przez specjalistów zgodnie z wybranym ich zakresem, brak jest podstaw do korekty poprzednich rozliczeń."

----------


## Dariusz1983

Jak by nie było-wilk syty(pozbyłes się balastu) i owca cała(co Cie skroili to ich). 

Szkoda tylko, że są przypadki wciskania klientom dodatkowych usług bez jednoznacznego przedstawienia kosztów.

----------


## PaRa

> A jednak nie odrzucili, czarnowidztwo się nie sprawdziło  Jedynie tak jak przewidywałem nie zrobili korekty wstecz.
> fragment odpowiedzi na reklamację z PGE
> "W wyniku postępowania stwierdzono, że w toku przedstawiania Oferty w Biurze Obsługi Klienta w dniu xxxxxxx r. miał Pan możliwość zapoznania się z jej warunkami, co potwierdził Pan również poprzez podpisanie stosownych dokumentów.
> 
> Dążąc jednak w swych działaniach przede wszystkim do zadowolenia Klienta, Spółka podjęła decyzję o wyrażeniu zgody na zerwanie oferty z dniem xxxxxxxr. bez naliczenia kary umownej. Wobec tego od dnia xxxxxxxxr. rozliczenia wynikające z realizacji umowy dokonywane będą na podstawie obowiązujących stawek wynikających z Taryfy dla energii elektrycznej dla Odbiorców z grup taryfowych G11 oraz Taryfy dla usług dystrybucji energii elektrycznej PGE Dystrybucja S.A.
> W związku z faktem, że od dnia zawarcia oferty do dnia xxxxxxxr. Spółka ponosiła koszty związane z zapewnieniem gotowości do świadczenia usług przez specjalistów zgodnie z wybranym ich zakresem, brak jest podstaw do korekty poprzednich rozliczeń."


Gratuluję, oddział PGE z mojego rodzinnego miasta jest bardziej ludzki niż w Konstancinie.

----------

